# I freaking love my chickens!!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I was outside doing the bedtime/lockup routine with them tonight and spent some extra time with them. I dried a few off as we have had some serious rain here and they were soaked. I gave them cuddles and talked to them. Even got my silkie to cuddle up with a few birds tonight. 

I just love them. I didn't realize how much I would but I really do.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I care for and protect my chickens. I look after them when they get hurt. But I also realize they are livestock and may one day become dinner (if they don't do their part laying eggs). I do spoil them. I buy them foxtail millet (they love this), watermelon chunks, and I throw them strawberries that are too soft for use


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I love mine too!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My little 3 week old chickies are a handful but I love mine too! I am sooo ready for them to go to their big chick house!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my chickens are part of my family, as are all my pets.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My chickens bring me happiness. I'm very grateful for that.


----------

